# Two lovely boys looking for a new home - Kent



## Vickyh77 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am sadly looking for a new home for my two ratty boys Templeton (9 months) and Rudy (12 months). Due to a change in working hours they are not getting the attention the atention they deserve, templeton can be a little nervous but rudy is a very laid back boy. They can't come with their cage as it does not belong to me but will come with all accessories. Rudy is a blue/silver top eared rat and temeton is mink hooded rat, was supposed to be a dumbo hut seems a bit half and half! Must stay together. I live near Rochester in Kent, could deliver locally


----------



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

I would if you could deliver to me!


----------

